# So much for the 5 door looking different than the 3 door :-(



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

I thought the 5 door promised to us was going to look noticeably different that the 3 door, looks the same to me







Well its only a testing pic, so lets hope the 5 door looks better than these predictable pics!!
Phil


























_Modified by I love pizza at 5:12 AM 11-10-2003_


----------



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: So much for the 5 door looking different than the 3 door :-( (I love pizza)*

This one I like a little better. The side and rear definately have a different flare to it. I'm sure this is photochopped, but it looks a heck of lot better than the first pics in my post above.
Phil


----------



## lunch12 (Jul 25, 2003)

I really do like the 5 door .


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: So much for the 5 door looking different than the 3 door :-( (I love pizza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I love pizza* »_This one I like a little better. The side and rear definately have a different flare to it. I'm sure this is photochopped, but it looks a heck of lot better than the first pics in my post above.
Phil

















This one has potential and flair......will the real production one look like this? Probablally not. Let's see what Jamie has to say......Vortex1...comment please!!!!!


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: So much for the 5 door looking different than the 3 door :-( (I love pizza)*

Some serious photo shopping there guys - just look at the quality of the back of that top pic and the split beam in the rear window. nopeski it will be according to a uk dealer "a stylishly unusual avant with great design flare with out looking like a typical load lugger"


----------

